# Runningwolf



## Tom (Jul 4, 2011)

*

OK MEMBERS:

A non-prize contest! 

Runningwolf is 150 messages behind me. 

What DAY/DATE will he pass my message count?*


----------



## mxsteve625 (Jul 4, 2011)

Labor Day


----------



## Julie (Jul 4, 2011)

By the end of this week.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 4, 2011)

That means that you are slacking Tom!!!! LOL, no guess as to time but I think Im am safe at least for a little while longer!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Jul 4, 2011)

Wade E said:


> That means that you are slacking Tom!!!! LOL, no guess as to time but I think Im am safe at least for a little while longer!!!!!



Since when are you safe with Runningwolf on the loose?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Wade E (Jul 4, 2011)

All bark and no bite!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe we should change his name from Runningwolf to RunningNaked, because he is just a streak with his postings! OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SSSSSSHHHHHHUUUUUUDDDDDEEEERRRR, what did I just say!?


----------



## Julie (Jul 4, 2011)

grapeman said:


> Maybe we should change his name from Runningwolf to RunningNaked, because he is just a streak with his postings! OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SSSSSSHHHHHHUUUUUUDDDDDEEEERRRR, what did I just say!?



You are really trying to get into the corner aren't you?


----------



## grapeman (Jul 4, 2011)

I live in a continous corner, it is called the circle of life.


----------



## Julie (Jul 4, 2011)

I guess you would never have to worry about getting lost, you and Nikki would get along fine, she goes around the circle of a pond


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2011)

grapeman said:


> Maybe we should change his name from Runningwolf to RunningNaked, because he is just a streak with his postings! OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH SSSSSSHHHHHHUUUUUUDDDDDEEEERRRR, what did I just say!?



Now that would be something A naked "wolf"


----------



## Julie (Jul 4, 2011)

Tom,

I don't think I want to see Dan running around naked! For crying out loud!


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2011)

Julie said:


> Tom,
> 
> I don't think I want to see Dan running around naked! *For crying out loud![/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 4, 2011)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtzoUu7w-YM[/ame]


----------



## Wade E (Jul 4, 2011)

My father has a cassette tape of him! I always cracked up at it! Look out Ethel!!!


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 12, 2011)

Everybody get ready. One hundred and one more for a tie!


----------



## Tom (Jul 12, 2011)

Not if I have a say


----------



## Tom (Jul 12, 2011)

+ 1


----------



## Tom (Jul 12, 2011)

+2


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm leaning toward the 19th depending on how active he is in the chatroom thread......He could post a whole lot of nothing there. Or it could be a facebook type posting in the "what are you doing today thread"...


Post one....Woke up
Post two.... went to the bathroom
Post three....ate breakfast

you get the point. 

Go get em Danno......


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry Doug I won't stoop to that level.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 13, 2011)

I really won't you know, Doug.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 13, 2011)

You may have 2 years on me wait, whats that sound?


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 13, 2011)

Don't look over your shoulder........


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 13, 2011)

I said don't look over your shoulder!


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 13, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I really won't you know, Doug.



I know you won't Dan.....


----------



## Tom (Jul 13, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Sorry Doug I won't stoop to that level.



Sure U will


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 20, 2011)

Quick check, It appears that Dan is only 40 posts behind Tom. You better get busy Tom....


----------



## Tom (Jul 20, 2011)

LOL

He just likes to post.. Dont say much in them ...


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 20, 2011)

Tom said:


> LOL
> 
> He just likes to post.. Dont say much in them ...



Like the rest of us.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 24, 2011)

Who had July 24th? I see this heading down the home stretch.................


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 24, 2011)

Redtrk said:


> Who had July 24th? I see this heading down the home stretch.................



I think we'll see a lot of post from both Tom and Dan today.


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 24, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> I think we'll see a lot of post from both Tom and Dan today.



This could be better than the Indy 500!


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

rick,
thought U were NASCAR kind a guy


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 24, 2011)

Tom said:


> rick,
> thought U were NASCAR kind a guy



Ahh ....... Way too many rules. I'm actually more of a Moto GP kind of guy.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Tom, for a few bucks Ill set his post count back for ya!!! Hehehehehe


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 24, 2011)

I just found this thread... too funny!

Debbie


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Hey Tom, for a few bucks Ill set his post count back for ya!!! Hehehehehe



DO IT!

Take 1,000 off. He's going after you next


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 24, 2011)

Tom said:


> DO IT!
> 
> Take 1,000 off. He's going after you next



I call dibbs on December 1st for that one.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2011)

$1 a post Tom!!! Bwaaaa haaaa haaaaa


----------



## Julie (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL, I'm with Redtrk on this. Dan can't help it that he is a freakin socialite!


----------



## Julie (Jul 24, 2011)

Wade E said:


> $1 a post Tom!!! Bwaaaa haaaa haaaaa



roflmao, Wade you have an evil side to you


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

Wade E said:


> $1 a post Tom!!! Bwaaaa haaaa haaaaa



I see you're trying hard to get a bigger pole, Wade!


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 24, 2011)

Tom said:


> DO IT!
> 
> Take 1,000 off. He's going after you next





Wade E said:


> $1 a post Tom!!! Bwaaaa haaaa haaaaa



Tom a nice box of fishing tackle might be a little cheaper. Maybe one with a built in cooler.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I see you're trying hard to get a *bigger pole*, Wade!



Dan . Do you have to get THAT personel with Wade?
How did you know he has a SMALL pole?


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

Redtrk said:


> Tom a nice box of fishing tackle might be a little cheaper. Maybe one with a built in cooler.



A bottle of joeswine and mine will be enough to change a few things


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 24, 2011)

Tom you might want to make yourself a pot of coffee and plan on staying up tonight. You're going to need a cushion of posts before tomorrow.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

Nah.. let him pass me. I know MY posts were more informative than most of his..

I did teach him well. Anyone remembere how *GREEN* he was when he came here?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

Tom I will be first to admit I learnd an aweful lot from you, Wade and some others. It was a big step for me when I went from kits to juice then jalapeno. The best part is though how we are all still learning everyday from each other and from each other's mistakes. We have all made them.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

Agreed!

Now lets watch what Joeswine new thread has for us. I know you already found good info from him.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Tom I will be first to admit I learnd an aweful lot from you, Wade and some others. It was a big step for me when I went from kits to juice then jalapeno. The best part is though how we are all still learning everyday from each other and from each other's mistakes. We have all made them.



And to think.

We are still friends!

(now STOP talking about Wades SMALL pole)


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree. With his bad back, he'd be in trouble with a big pole anyways.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

Did forgot about his back.

BUTT, how do you know he has a small pole? 1st hand knowledge?


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 24, 2011)

I did a quick internet search... and found a picture of his pole....

You can find anything nowadays!

Debbie


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

Gee! Dan was RIGHT!
He does have a small pole!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

WHY ARE YOU SO OBSESSED OVER IT???? He mentioned he had an good reel but lacked in a pole


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 24, 2011)

As long as he can "reel it in"... who cares how long the "pole" is!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

BINGO!!!


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 24, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> As long as he can "reel it in"... who cares how long the "pole" is!!
> 
> Debbie



This is starting to remind me of a funny Blue collar comedy skit several years ago. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-Sh-1Dq3bI[/ame]


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

ROFLMAO OMG that was funny. Never heard it before.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 24, 2011)

Didn't someone once say its not the size of the pole but the action in the package......


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

I guess thats where the reel comes in.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL!

Reminds me of the CORK SOAKERS


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emxgL86J1lc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emxgL86J1lc[/ame]


----------



## Wade E (Jul 24, 2011)

Man, you guys have problems! ll this talk about big decks and small poles! Ill have you know I have a 8'er. Yeah, its an Ugly stick but we keep the lights off anway!!!! Zeeeesh


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

Roflmao


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

See what happens when you mix beer and wine..


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 25, 2011)

Sooooo many possibilities with this line....... 



Wade E said:


> Man, you guys have problems! ll this talk about big decks and small poles! Ill have you know I have a 8'er. Yeah, its an Ugly stick but we keep the lights off anway!!!! Zeeeesh


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 25, 2011)

Big Decks are over rated, in my opinion.

Debbie


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 25, 2011)

Looooooooooook ooooooouuuuutttttt Waaaaaaaaade!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yep, He's next


----------



## Redtrk (Jul 25, 2011)

Tom said:


> Yep, He's next



Well I can tell you that it does happen.  Over on my Ohio motorcycle forum, ( http://www.rideohio.org/index.php ) there was some PW I know who passed up the Admin in posts a couple of years ago. He now has over 21,500 posts!


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2011)

I did it on here awhile ago and on FVW forum but looks like Ill get it handed to me maybe eventually.


----------

